# "Voices" and bonehead archery..( long read)



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

those of you that have been shooting with me during last cpl of months , know of the geeky things that I’ve been doing and dealing with.. ( bare shaft tuning and basic setup issues etc etc ….which is whole ‘nother thread right there..) 

Sunday past, our club had a field round and I finally hit the 520 mark.. new PB. super!...:smile:
I mean… I’ve been struggling just to get 490....which has cost me many crispies and foot wear !!. the confidence is coming back, I’m feeling pretty good about myself… focused, no tuning issues, no arrow issues, I go out yesterday and shoot a half.. 261…Sweet ! 
that’s three halves in a row of maintaining a minimum score that I expect from myself… this is great..! 
Well, today I go to the range, one practice end at the 80 wu…a little confused but not dwelling on it...tire-tire-4-5-… “ oh well “..shake it off , no biggie, that’s about the norm for me…15-16…( even though on Sunday and yesterday, i -19’d the 80 ) our range is pretty simple layout, a walk back, and pretty flat… all the more reason to not do really well…
Bunny, 45 ,then 15- 40 on one side of road, then 65 down to 45 wu on the other side of road and then 80 near the practice range…

Doing “ ok”.. six lanes done...19 and 20’s…. get to the 35 fan, an older guy

there shooting his recurve, a pie plate in the middle of the bale with a 

sharpied-out square in the center of it. I ask him if there are targets down 

there somewhere… he says “ targets?.. what’s that?.. *my *target is 

down there..” .. ( obviously I can see that..) I ask if there are two 

pieces of cardboard with big black and white circles on it…. “ Oh those.... I 

took those down yesterday, they’re on top of the bale” …. “Oh.”. I say… 

well, do you mind if I shoot-through and move on..? the guy stares at me… 

blinks twice, breaths, blinks again… like I got the high beams on him…. And 

shrugs and says I _guess_…. He’s pretty distraught… I tell him I’m 

shooting a round, and 4 arrows is all I need… “OK”… I hang the targets 

over top of the plate… he “asks where you shooting from? “… back there 

about 15 more yards …. “_disgruntled_ Sigh..” you don’t have to move 

your stuff, just walk back with me. I’ll be done in less than five minutes. I 

shoot 1st arrow..5.. ( _now this is the foreshadowing folks…_ ) all of a sudden, 

I’m thinking of the thread here on AT… “ How would you score this for 

$10,000 Alex”.. I start smirking…some voices are in my head..i look at the 

stake, look at the target…cool...no issues !! hahhaaaaaa…Finish up with a 20

… go remove the targets, pie plate is good, thank the guy and move to the

40. Still got some voices, but now it’s the pie-plates voice… focus…I get 

another 19.. not bad. Move across the road, onto the 65… draw, shoot .. 5

… good. _Maintain…maintain_….oops.. here come the voices again.. this 

time its fl-lefty “talking” to me…as we are in the process of rearranging some 

lanes, and relocating the 80 wu…and yesterday I did some measuring and 

plotting etc etc etc … but haven’t talked to lefty yet about my findings…. 

Well, im at full draw , now third arrow, and I decide to “ have this 

conversation with him now… “ thwack… 7 o’clock proline…. Dang-it !! I 

should’ve let down (yeah… ..a joe’s most knowledgeable part of his 

game… just doesn’t live it enough… ) finish with a 19.. very not bad… Move 

to the 60 yrdr. the conversations _are_ a many now…. fl lefty, pie plate,

club pres shows up, and a cpl of others… discussing the rearrangements… 

AT thread convo still lingering…. I shoot, walk up, still talking to myself, with 

just a plentiful of conversations... About 10 yards away, I can’t see 4th 

arrow…darn it… it must have blown through the target… I’m looking hard at 

the face, trying to find a nok…. Look around the back..w-t-… then look at 

the quiver… so* ! ....:doh:...Now, any other time I’d take my zero and move 

on…. Anyone that knows me knows this. I stare at the target, look back at

the line, leave the arrows in the bag... Heck with it.. I’m shooting this 4th 

arrow…I do so, and move on. Now I’m realizing that there’s _too_ much 

going through my head, and I have to shake it off. I struggle through the 55 

and walk on to the 45 wu. :mg:… now fl lefty, the prez, club members, pie

plate, AT, my self motivations plus forgetting to shoot an arrow, plus my 

integrity….all having a party in my cabezza now…. *hey*.. _but wait

_.. !.. There’s still room for one more convo…now I’m also thinking, .. 

There are only 3 lanes left… (45wu, 50, 80 wu)… I’m doing pretty darn well 

today… (Except for the sacrificial integrity on the 60 ) ..

I bet I get close to a 265 today… cooooollll ! …. Well…....I flip a 16 on the 45

wu…good grief …worst target of the day… I must have used my 40 pin on 

the last shot…. *12 o’clock 3* ... …”_whatever- move on_”…..


ok, maybe I can still manage a 250+. I go to the 50 lane, take a mental 

break , so that _all _the conversations can finish and be gone..… draw…. 

fire a 5……then another…_come on…keep it together_!... ( now the 

conversations are back and have an additional topic to discuss about that 12

o’clock 3 )…. A little p* d now.. I draw... fire away for a 4…. _Ok… finish it 

with a 5 and move on…._focus….focus…. focussssss…….Fire-in-the-hole!!!-

-- my 4th arrow _*smacks*_ the dirt hard, bounces and skids all way down the 

lane, goes under the target stand …… *uuuuu-ggghhhhh *!!! … … my 

shoulders droop all the way down, my bow barely hanging in my hand, now

*I’m* standing and staring with frozen deer eyes with incredible disbelief … *a MISS….. and a 14 *!!!!!! …:faint::faint:


( heheheeeee….I used the _wrong_ “ red-pin”) ….:mg:… I just 

completely ruined the best half I ever shot….I grumble and stumble to the 80

…. Tire-4-5-5-…._ Whooopeeee-dooo- daaahh- day _! ….i got a 17 on 

the 80…(Normally I’d be grinning from ear to ear… !! ) 


I go sit down, look over the score card, and see that I was 9 down after 

first eleven targets…. Then the crazzies took over and reconfirmed that my 

joe-status remains fully intact…..... another lesson learned …errrr…. Lived…

obviously my mental game can be more than just shooting errors and poor 

execution…and sometimes it’s best not to shoot alone ! …. This is by far the 

_worst_ case of *total breakdown *for me ever.

What a day. ...:beat:-by myself..


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

So what you are saying is that you can't turn off the voice in your head and focus on that one shot at a time.....

I struggle with that also. You just have to realize that you really only have to focus for about 2 mins per target. :wink: Clear your head of all thoughts other then that dot and making the shot. 

This same issue cost me a real PB for me on Sat and Sun at Nats....I should have shot a 540. But those voices started talking to me also :doh:


----------



## DHawk2 (Feb 18, 2007)

I have this problem as well. I either hear voices, think too much about the shot(what it means in the end) or just can't stay focused on the spot/dot. Sometimes I can be looking at the target, concentrating and my eye will just look somewhere else. Of course when it does...BAM!!!...there goes the shot.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

They make medicine for the voices!! Sorry no easy fix for the bonehead!!


----------



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

i can turn it all off when shooting with someone or with a group... go figure..but alone... it's extremely difficult for me..hehheee... it's like cybil times 2 in my head !!...:chortle::chortle:


----------



## GOT LUCKY (Apr 30, 2005)

south-paaw said:


> i can turn it all off when shooting with someone or with a group... go figure..but alone... it's extremely difficult for me..hehheee... it's like cybil times 2 in my head !!...:chortle::chortle:


*Try singing.....yeahhhh I know....sounds crazy but you can't hear the voices when you sing to yourself.....alot of people wear earplugs and listen to their favorite songs, inspirational tapes or even have their coaches voice recorded to remind them of their set-up and shoot sequence...of course you can't use them in competition, but once you get a favorite song stuck in your head...you can carry it everywhere :wink:*

.


----------



## LoneEagle0607 (Jan 15, 2008)

*Mental game*

The mental aspect is always the hardest for me too. If I do something stupid like shoot the wrong target or (use to use the wrong pin) I get upset with myself. Working on over coming that. Those voices do have a way of messing a person up:angry1:


----------



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

South-paaw I am so glad that you posted this. Sheesh, I’m so very glad to hear I’m not the only one!!! I too am very much plagued by these endless and pointless multi-level conversations in my head while shooting. I really thought I was going whacked or something because I took up this sport…. :mg: 

Is it possible to stop them or do you just learn to ignore the clamor until the shot is over? :smile:


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

T-Shirt ideas for South-Paaw (and many of the rest of us).

9 out of the 10 voices in my head say I am sane.

Even though the little voices in my head aren't real, they still have some pretty good ideas.

I do whatever the voices in my head tell me to do.

You should hear what the voices in my head are calling you.


----------



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

pragmatic_lee said:


> T-Shirt ideas for South-Paaw (and many of the rest of us).
> 
> 9 out of the 10 voices in my head say I am sane.
> 
> ...




```

```
i'll take one of each.. !


----------



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

pragmatic_lee said:


> T-Shirt ideas for South-Paaw (and many of the rest of us).
> 
> 9 out of the 10 voices in my head say I am sane.
> 
> ...


I love it, Prag!!!! That should be the theme for the next round of Archery Talk T-shirts


----------



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

GOT LUCKY said:


> *Try singing.....yeahhhh I know....sounds crazy but you can't hear the voices when you sing to yourself.....alot of people wear earplugs and listen to their favorite songs, inspirational tapes or even have their coaches voice recorded to remind them of their set-up and shoot sequence...of course you can't use them in competition, but once you get a favorite song stuck in your head...you can carry it everywhere :wink:*
> 
> ```
> 
> ...




```

```
 :doh:... don't know why i didn't think of that yesterday.. i often do just that when shooting indoor targets by myself..hmm , ther's a pattern here.. i can't shoot alone.. ! 



LoneEagle0607 said:


> The mental aspect is always the hardest for me too. If I do something stupid like shoot the wrong target or (use to use the wrong pin) I get upset with myself. Working on over coming that. Those voices do have a way of messing a person up:angry1:




```

```



montigre said:


> South-paaw I am so glad that you posted this. Sheesh, I’m so very glad to hear I’m not the only one!!! I too am very much plagued by these endless and pointless multi-level conversations in my head while shooting. I really thought I was going whacked or something because I took up this sport…. :mg:
> 
> Is it possible to stop them or do you just learn to ignore the clamor until the shot is over? :smile:




```

```
i can focus on the shot, and the center, when shooting and bsing with others, i find it easier to block everything else out at those times, but when alone.. everything else is on my mind except archery...... focus is lost way to easily...


----------



## Fla_lefty (Feb 13, 2009)

So you always try to find some reason to blame me when you screw up (poked you with a nock, swung the stab over your head blah blah blah) but saying I'm talking to you while you are shooting when I'm 10 miles away is too much. Maybe you should start talking out loud to me when I'm not there dishing out your normal smack talk to keep your head clear.:icon_1_lol:


----------



## jarlicker (Jul 29, 2002)

South Paw I think at next years Hill Billy Shoot you need to spend at least 4 hours after mid-night in the cave to get those voices sorted out.

Oh forget it you see how well that worked for wvhasbeen.

I feel for you brother a couple of years ago I had the Little Mac devil come land on my sholder at the most inappropriate times. Even had a nick name for him. My name for him was Mac *******, 
Mac's evil twin. LOL


----------



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

Fla_lefty said:


> So you always try to find some reason to blame me when you screw up (poked you with a nock, swung the stab over your head blah blah blah) but saying I'm talking to you while you are shooting when I'm 10 miles away is too much. Maybe you should start talking out loud to me when I'm not there dishing out your normal smack talk to keep your head clear.:icon_1_lol:




```

```
I can't do that until i get one of these spiffy new t-shirts Prag is making for everyone....:eyebrows:... besides, tomorrow is friday and it's *game-on *!... bring your ear-phones.. !!...



jarlicker said:


> South Paw I think at next years Hill Billy Shoot you need to spend at least 4 hours after mid-night in the cave to get those voices sorted out.
> 
> Oh forget it you see how well that worked for wvhasbeen.
> 
> ...




```

```
_*Mac*_...i should have recognized he has something to do with this.....
---------------
went out today... 253-260... _*I need a new song*_.. !!!! ... :lol::chortle:


----------



## kavo 71 (May 9, 2009)

i don't know if this helps, but when the voices start i draw down, put the bow down, and walk away until the voices sort themselves out. for me this can take up to 20 min. but i am on medication.


----------



## Fla_lefty (Feb 13, 2009)

south-paaw said:


> ```
> 
> ```
> I can't do that until i get one of these spiffy new t-shirts Prag is making for everyone....:eyebrows:... besides, tomorrow is friday and it's *game-on *!... bring your ear-phones.. !!...


If I used noise canceling headphones you would not swamp out the voices in my head - you swamp out any coherent thought I might start to have. That's why I like shooting with you.


----------



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

Fla_lefty said:


> If I used noise canceling headphones you would not swamp out the voices in my head - you swamp out any coherent thought I might start to have. That's why I like shooting with you.




```

```
welll just peechy.. glad tooo help _you_ out.. :elf_moon:


----------



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

shot with Fl lefty and another club member today... wheeew... finally !.. no voices... heheeeee

we managed three halves, before the wx sent us home...typical Fl afternoon .. but not before posting a 264, 251 ( with a zero ! ..for i shot the wrong target on the 35 fan and then i ... never mind.. ... but i did shoot the wrong target on the 20 !!!:doh: ) , and then shot another 264.... 

i can smell it... the "30" will be here soooonnn.. ! 
:shade:


----------



## GOT LUCKY (Apr 30, 2005)

south-paaw said:


> ```
> 
> ```
> :doh:... don't know why i didn't think of that yesterday.. i often do just that when shooting indoor targets by myself..hmm , ther's a pattern here.. i can't shoot alone.. !
> ...


----------



## Mr. Black Magic (Sep 13, 2007)

south-paaw said:


> those of you that have been shooting with me during last cpl of months , know of the geeky things that I’ve been doing and dealing with.. ( bare shaft tuning and basic setup issues etc etc ….which is whole ‘nother thread right there..)
> 
> Sunday past, our club had a field round and I finally hit the 520 mark.. new PB. super!...:smile:
> I mean… I’ve been struggling just to get 490....which has cost me many crispies and foot wear !!. the confidence is coming back, I’m feeling pretty good about myself… focused, no tuning issues, no arrow issues, I go out yesterday and shoot a half.. 261…Sweet !
> ...


Here's a little trick you may want to give a whirl. I call it "Right Now" therapy and it's more of a way of directing the internal dialogue than eliminating it.
When you get into one of those mindspool moments Ask yourself internally, (or out loud if you want to chance the commitment papers:wink What am I doing Right Now and start reciting the dialogue in your head. Such as "Right now I am looking at the target, Right now I am pulling an arrow from my quiver, Right now I am knocking the arrow, Right now I am hooking my release (if you use one of those infernal vice grips), Right Now I am drawing the bow, Right now I am sighting on the target. etc. keep doing this as long as necessary and it will channel that internal dialogue into something useful and generally calm things down a little.


----------



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

*now we're talking.. well.. not..*

now this routine seems to be the most consistant for me... the songs help, but i can't keep it going... 

( fifty percent ? ...this must be from the other half.. heheheeee... :thumbs_up...:darkbeer: )


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

south-paaw said:


> now this routine seems to be the most consistant for me... the songs help, but i can't keep it going...
> 
> ( fifty percent ? ...this must be from the other half.. heheheeee... :thumbs_up...:darkbeer: )


Here's a couple of verses from a "new" song that once you hear it, it will become an "ear worm" that is impossible to become shed of. I'd sing it to you, but....

Aunt Labeaner was an Oakie
trailer trash queen of karaoke
she howls like a pack of wild coyotes
in a government trap of Bette Midler

Aunt Flo don't wear no bra
just lays around the house watching Opera
shooting Percocets with RC Cola
and leaving her toe nails in the couch


----------



## Mr. Black Magic (Sep 13, 2007)

south-paaw said:


> now this routine seems to be the most consistant for me... the songs help, but i can't keep it going...
> 
> ( fifty percent ? ...this must be from the other half.. heheheeee... :thumbs_up...:darkbeer: )


Wel,l from the other 50%, Avoid AM radio at all costs!


----------



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Here's a couple of verses from a "new" song that once you hear it, it will become an "ear worm" that is impossible to become shed of. I'd sing it to you, but....
> 
> Aunt Labeaner was an Oakie
> trailer trash queen of karaoke
> ...




```

```
makes for tooo much " info " to add for the voices... :mg:
i'd rather listen to banjo-music...:shade:



Mr. Black Magic said:


> Wel,l from the other 50%, Avoid AM radio at all costs!


:chortle:


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

south-paaw said:


> ```
> 
> ```
> makes for tooo much " info " to add for the voices... :mg:
> ...


TRUST me - there's plenty of banjo music in this song.


----------

